# ملفات مفيده عن التحليل التطويقي للبيانات



## abu_haneen (17 فبراير 2007)

هذه ملفات عن التحليل التطويقي للبيانات ان شاء الله تستفيدو ا منها واذا في حد يقدر يضيف ملفات لا تبخلوا


----------



## abdelkrim3 (24 أبريل 2011)

*Data Envelopment Analysis*

تطبيق أسلوب التحليل التطويقي للبيانات كأسلوب غير برمتري لتقدير كفاءة الكياناتو هذا لغرض إيفاد مسؤولي الكيانات بمرجعية لبناء سياساتهم و إستراتيجياتهم المستقبلية.
أولا: محددات حجم العينة.
بعد الدراسة التي أجراها كوبر مع مجموعة من الباحثين سنة 2006 خرج الباحث بمجموعة من التعليمات التي تضمن نجاح إستعمال أسلوب DEA، و الممثلة في تحقيق إحدى القواعد الثلاث التالية:[1]
القاعدة الأولى: يجب أن يكون حجم العينة أكبر من حاصل ضرب عدد المدخلات في عدد المخرجات، و إلا سيفقد النموذج قوته التمييزية بين الوحدات الكفؤة و الوحدات غير الكفؤة:

SS ≥ I×O​ 
SS: وحدات إتخاذ القرار (DMU).
I: المدخلات.
O: المخرجات.
القاعدة الثانية: يجب أن يكون حجم العينة أكبر من حاصل ضرب المدخلات مع المخرجات في العدد ثلاثة 3: 

SS ≥ 3 (I+O)​ 
القاعدة الثالثة: تسمى قاعدة الثلث، حيث يتم التأكد من جودة النموذج في النتائج المحصلة (بعكس القاعدتين الأوليتين حيث التأكد من جودة النموذج قبل إجراء التقييم)، بحيث لا يجب أن يفوق عدد الوحدات ذات الكفاءة الكاملة (100%) ثلث العينة المدروسة:

DMU 100% Efficients ≥ ×SS​ 

[1]A. Manzoni, S.M.N. Islam, _Performance Measurement in Corporate Governance_, Physica-Verlag Heidelberg, 2009, p. 119.​


----------



## صناعي1 (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## abdelkrim3 (25 أبريل 2011)

*قيـاس الكـفاءة النسبية للبنوك الجزائرية بإستخدام النموذج المتعدد المعايير*

*قيـاس الكـفاءة النسبية للبنوك الجزائرية بإستخدام النموذج المتعدد المعايير*​* " التحليل التطويقي للبيانات (**DEA**) "** **​*Measuring the Relative Efficiency Of Algerian Banks By **A Multi-Criteria Non-Parametric Technique; Data Envelopment Analysis (DEA)*​


----------

